# HELP!



## NISSANGRL08 (Jan 28, 2008)

does anyone know what i need to make the 3.5 fit into a 06 sentra 1.8s. i have the motor but not to sure of what else i need to make the swap complete


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Lots of $$$ and patience!


----------



## revoltrise (May 3, 2008)

a sawzall, a mig welder, a big hammer...
oh and a wiring harness, an ecm, motor and tranmission mounts, custom exhaust manfiolds/exhaust, custom intake manifold (or custom hood so it will close), custom intake tract, custom axles, custom radiator hoses, etc...
after all that is in you'll need stiffer front springs to hold up all the extra weight, and some wider front wheels/tires for traction....
but if you pull it off, people have run mid 12 second 1/4 miles with relatively stock vq35/b15's


----------

